

Why Aston Motes, Dropbox' First Employee, Chose MIT Over Caltech - ebildsten
http://www.fastcompany.com/3038448/innovation-agents/dropboxs-first-employee-if-your-network-isnt-diverse-in-and-of-itself-then

======
rmk
It's funny how 'diversity' is equated to being black or Latino in most of the
article. People simply ignore the large number of south Asians (Indian,
Pakistani; including women) who have founded (and work at) iconic companies in
the Bay Area --- they do not count when it comes to diversity?

~~~
bonobo3000
It is one of the many concessions to the god of political correctness - there
are already a large number of south asians here, so they are not discriminated
against anymore. Blacks and latinos are still discriminated against, so now
they are the "diverse" group that needs to be included.

i.e "diverse" means the people from groups that are not included.

~~~
rmk
It's not true that South Asians are not discriminated against. Look at the
boards of technology companies. Even though they are staffed by South Asians
at every other level, there is a conspicuous absence at the highest level.
There is also a thinning out at the higher levels, which is hard to ignore.

------
softdev12
Having been to MIT, I can second the feeling that MIT is extremely diverse. Of
course, I'm sure Caltech has its supporters too.

